

Google employee rick rolled us - sonier
https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=35.898385,-81.547791&spn=0.004424,0.009871&sll=35.900197,-81.547024&layer=c&cid=7373938251588581469&panoid=4Hg9K4xQrGMkTAudtPqBYA&cbp=13,145.12,,1,9.33&gl=US&t=m&cbll=35.898336,-81.547809&z=17

======
bitJericho
Take a right down the hall and then take another right and you're at the
server room. Beware of the Storm Trooper. Looks like it could easily house 16k
computers based on my quick counting.

------
jordonwii
That guy is the coolest guy I've ever seen. Just chillin' with a rainbow
propellor hat...

